# Breaking News On TV , Gazraz Encounters Yamraj In Yamlok



## devinesanative (Oct 11, 2005)

Does Yamraj or Yamlok exits ?

As far As I know its Not.........

What's your opinion .........


----------



## manbir (Oct 12, 2005)

Yes, It does ....... in the mind


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 12, 2005)

Is yamraj and Yamlok are different for Hindu , SIkh , Muslim , Christians and others ......

Why not a hindu encounters a muslim yamraj in a christian yamlok ...
or 
Why not a Christian encounter a Hindu yamraj in a Sikh yamlok ......


----------



## manbir (Oct 12, 2005)

Yamraj, Yamlok are creations of our environment. We invent our Heavens and Hells as per our perception of good and bad. 
We dream of Yam because we are afraid of death.
Gursikh can attain Jeewan Mukhti when the fear of Yam is gone...


----------



## sskohli (Oct 13, 2005)

Sat Sri Akal
Veerjee, I think like manbir pointed out its all in the head. 
When you do something wrong, you know that you are doing wrong, but still you go ahead and do it. I guess at that time you are in yamlok and the possible repercussions you think it will have is the yamraj and the saza for that.
Apart from that, what the gurus are pointing out with reference of yam in different verses is that end is near. And also since the gurus were preaching in the language of the common masses and since every one believed in yama, it would be pointing that Yama is always watching you, or is sitting on your head like a coiled snake. So as to shake a man up and lead them to the life of meditation and god.
sskohli


----------

